# 1k , deathwing or ravenwing?



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I've made a list of about 2k with doublewing and am trying to design army lists at varying levels that can be effective. 

Which is better at 1k, Deathwing or Ravenwing? I figure there aren't nearly enough points to do both. I'm thinking Deathwing for the survivability but they'd be without transports so I'd have to magnetize cyclones for them to do something while they foot slog.

Other opinions? Would Ravenwing be better? Perhaps mostly Ravenwing while using Deathwing Assault?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucio said:


> Hi, I've made a list of about 2k with doublewing and am trying to design army lists at varying levels that can be effective.
> 
> Which is better at 1k, Deathwing or Ravenwing? I figure there aren't nearly enough points to do both. I'm thinking Deathwing for the survivability but they'd be without transports so I'd have to magnetize cyclones for them to do something while they foot slog.
> 
> Other opinions? Would Ravenwing be better? Perhaps mostly Ravenwing while using Deathwing Assault?


In a 1k list, you're right, there isn't really enough scope for both. But if I'm honest, there isn't a lot of scope for one in a 1k list. 

Don't forget Belial and Sammael both cost if you want to take them as troops (which is well worthwhile if you're taking Terminators). Belial being the cheaper choice is maybe more worthwhile? But even then, you've got to pay quite a big price for the Terminators at 215pts a squad plus weaponry. You're only really going to be able to take a 16 man army. Which is pretty brittle, you can make them tougher by giving them all Storm Shields and Thunder Hammers, then a Cyclone Missile on each. That way they've all got their 3+ Inv as well as some shooty power. 

I usually play at least 30 men in a 1k army as Vanilla marines, I just think a Deathwing 1k army is really quite brittle and would be hanging back for a while. 

How exactly do you intend on using them, what would you take?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm pretty much open to suggestions at this point. I was thinking of backing them up with cheap typhoons if I had the points left. I want to say its 950 with 3 units with cyclone, bell, apoth, and typhoon but I could be off. But this is just a guess, most of my building has focused on the 2k list. As far as armament it would likely be Ss/th with cyclone. It does seem ineffective when it comes to av13 or getting objectives due to being able to get picked off by shooting if the units split up.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucio said:


> I'm pretty much open to suggestions at this point. I was thinking of backing them up with cheap typhoons if I had the points left. I want to say its 950 with 3 units with cyclone, bell, apoth, and typhoon but I could be off. But this is just a guess, most of my building has focused on the 2k list. As far as armament it would likely be Ss/th with cyclone. It does seem ineffective when it comes to av13 or getting objectives due to being able to get picked off by shooting if the units split up.


Yeah, I know what you mean, just don't forget you can still get Land Raiders in a 1000pt list . 

My suggestion would be, basically take a pretty generic Vanilla list, take some Tactical Marines (20 would be good) with the anti tank weapons Melta's and Plasmas possibly, or simply a missile Launcher. I would also suggest then take some Terminators, maybe with Belial, then that should leave room for some Heavy Support. That should leave you more balanced and in bigger numbers.

My mate plays DA, and whenever we play a simple 1000pt - 1500pt games he never takes dedicated Deathwing, he always backs it up.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you want to run either:

15 terminators, a Dreadnaught and Belial
or
15 Bikers, 3 Attack bikes and Sammeal

?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Depending on how the 2k list develops I kinda want to stay away from greenwing elements for a little bit as I'd like to build what I think is called an escalation list (not real sure. just able to add stuff till I end up with the 2k pt list). Though it'd be kinda tough to do. 

So something like this maybe?
Belial- th/ss
tactical squad- melta, pwr sword, rhino (x2)
deathwing- apoth, th/ss
Typhoon (x2)

Or would a dakka pred and a basic pred (no sponsons) be better in place of the typhoons?

I always thought the Land Raiders would be kinda crippling at such low point levels because of the cost. I've never tried it but it would definitely give a bit extra punch if the enemy is running short on melta. At this point level would you recommend the Crusader or lascannon variant?

I'm unsure as to the attack bikes. I'm not sure how the victory points got converted to kill points but the entry on p. 27 seems to indicate that an attack bike is a kill point in itself.


----------



## Zeriah (May 25, 2009)

Go both... A Ravenwing squad or two... deploy at the closest point possible to enemy... scout move forward... deathwing assault with a squad or two of termies... if you do it right it can be so ridiculously OP :biggrin: 

this is coming from a long term DA player...


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Zeriah. I had a think and thought of this: 

Sammy
Ravenwing bikes x2
deathwing with ss/th and cyclones. 
typhoon? or power fists for the bikes?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Lucio said:


> I'm pretty much open to suggestions at this point. I was thinking of backing them up with cheap typhoons if I had the points left. I want to say its 950 with 3 units with cyclone, bell, apoth, and typhoon but I could be off. But this is just a guess, most of my building has focused on the 2k list. As far as armament it would likely be Ss/th with cyclone. It does seem ineffective when it comes to av13 or getting objectives due to being able to get picked off by shooting if the units split up.


That would be my pick. And it's 940, which is 15 points shy of a second Speeder. Remeber that DA Typhoons can get Multi-Meltas for free, just in case your opponent brings a Land Raider. You could drop a Cyclone for a second Speeder, which slightly increases your firepower.

Belial w/ TH&SS

5x DW Terminators w/ Apoth, 5 TH&SS (Join Belial)

5x DW Terminators w/ 5 TH&SS and 1 Cyclone Missile Launcher

5x DW Terminators w/ 5 TH&SS and 1 Cyclone Missile Launcher

Land Speeder Typhoon w/ Multi-Melta

Land Speeder Typhoon w/ Multi-Melta

Remember one DW unit can Deep Strike in turn 1 if you want it too.

Probably a stronger list than what you can put together with Ravenwing, but I'm just guessing on that point.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

2 of your DW units can Deep Strike on turn 1 and keep one in reserve, or deploy 2 and Deep strike 1 if you fancy. It's pretty flexible.


----------



## Protag (Mar 2, 2011)

1000 Point DW

HQ

Belial w/ storm bolter and sword

Troop

DW
Storm bolter, power fist, and Cyclone
storm bolter w/ chain fist
strom bolter w/ powe fist
TH&SS
Sergent TH&SS

DW
Storm bolter, power fist, and Cyclone
storm bolter w/ chain fist
strom bolter w/ powe fist
TH&SS
Sergent TH&SS

DW
Storm bolter, power fist, and Cyclone
storm bolter w/ chain fist
strom bolter w/ powe fist
TH&SS
Sergent TH&SS

Fast Attack

Land speeder HB and Typhonn

Land speeder HB and Typhonn

This list should be competitive.

Tactics: 10 missile shots every turn gives flexibility to deal with both hoard and mech armies. When playing DW wound allocation is key to survival. 12 orks with pistol and cc weapon get 48 attacks on the charge. Average is they will wound with half. That is 24 wounds spreed over 5 models. With your current troop equipment of 4 thunder hammers and 1 CM you have 4 models rolling saves for 20 wounds. 4 ones will come up. Have different war gear on all your temis and each termi has to take only 4 to 5 saves.
Finally hold off assault until turn 3 or 4. Let S8 Ap 3 work in your favor for mech and templates for hoard.

Note: Sergent is his own stat line this means wounds can be allocated just to him despite his war gear.


----------

